# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour >  Tour du lịch hè Bangkok- Pattaya 5 ngày giá rẻ

## hue_vietmoontravel

*HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK – PATTAYA – HÀ NỘI*
*Thời gian: 05 ngày 04 đêm , bay VN 611/612

**NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – BANGKOK - PATTAYA ( ĂN TRƯA NHẸ TRÊN MÁY BAY, ĂN TỐI)*
06h00:  Hướng dẫn viên và xe của Vietmoontravel đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn , khởi  hành ra sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục cho chuyến bay VN 611 khởi hành lúc  09h00 . Tới sân bay Survanabumi lúc 10h50,xe ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên Thái  Lan đón đoàn,chào đón quý khách đến với “ Xứ sở nụ cười” , Xe đưa du  khách rời khỏi Bangkok để xuất phát đi Pattaya – thành phố biển xinh  đẹp. Trên đường ghé tham quan Trại Cọp Sriracha xem các show biểu cá sấu  hoặc xiếc cọp và xem các chú Cọp con bú sữa Heo .Sau bữa tối tại nhà  hàng, du khách tự do dạo chơi, ngắm cảnh Pattaya về đêm. Thưởng thức  chương trình Sex show đặc biệt ( chi phí tự túc).Nghỉ tối tại khách sạn ở  Pattaya là Town in Town hotel 3* hoặc tương đương. 
*NGÀY 02: PATTAYA  ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)*
Ăn  sáng,sau đó khởi hành ra Đảo San Hô(Coral Island) bằng tàu cao tốc.Quý  khách tự do tắm biển và tham gia các trò chơi như nhảy dù, jet-ski, lặn  biển...(chi phí tự túc).Ăn trưa,buổi chiều xe đưa đến Làng Văn Hóa Dân  Tộc Nong Nooch, quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức chương trình “Lễ hội văn  hóa dân tộc Thái” và “Xiếc Voi” (Elephant Show),tham quan Vườn Phong  Lan,Vườn Gốm nhân tạo.Tiếp tục tham quan Bảo Phật Sơn (Khao  Chee-Chan)–tượng phật được khắc nổi bằng vàng ròng trên 1 vách núi,do  Thái Tử khắc hoạ dâng tặng Quốc Vương Rama IX.Sau đó xe đưa quý khách  tham quan Trung Tâm Vàng Bạc Đá Quý lớn nhất  tại Thái Lan.Ăn tối.Buổi  tối quý khách thưởng chức Chương trình Ca múa nhạc đặc sắc với sân khấu  hoành tráng, hiện đại nhất tại Thailand Alcazar Show do các vũ công  chuyển đổi giới tính xinh đẹp biễu diễn. Về khách sạn tự do sinh hoạt về  đêm. Nghỉ tối tại khách sạn ở Pattaya là Town in Town hotel 3*hoặc  tương đương
*NGÀY 03: PATTAYA – BANGKOK ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành trở về Bangkok. Trên đường ghé tham quan  Vườn Bướm Saithip, quý khách sẽ được thưởng thức và nghe giới thiệu  những sản phẩm đặc biệt của miền Nam Thái Lan (Mật Ong, phấn Hoa, Tổ  Yến…), tiếp tục mua sắm tại Lò bánh kẹo đặc sản của Thái Lan. Ăn trưa  tại nhà hàng . Quý khách tham quan trại rắn , thưởng thức show biểu diễn  Rắn Hổ mang chúa cực kỳ thú vị và hấp dẫn và được nghe các Trình dược  viên người Thái gốc Việt chuyên nghiệp giới thiệu những lọai thuốc gia  truyền được tinh chế từ Rắn - sản phẩm độc quyền của Trại Rắn. Quý khách  mua sắm tại cửa hàng đồ da lớn nhất Thái Lan. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ  đêm tại Bangkok ở SD Avenue hotel *** hoặc tương đương.
*NGÀY 04: BANGKOK ( ĂN SÁNG / TRƯA / TỐI)*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn. Du khách xuống du thuyền dạo chơi trên sông  Chaopraya - dòng sông mẹ của Thái Lan, bái vọng lễ Phật tại Chùa Yanawa,  chùa Arun, tham quan Cung điện Hoàng gia (Vimanmek Palace) - nơi ở và  làm việc trước đây của Quốc Vương với sự kết hợp hài hòa của kiến trúc  Thái Lan và phương Tây. Quý khách có thể lễ Phật cầu phúc tại Ngọc Phật  Tự, ngôi chùa điển hình của đất nước Chùa Vàng với tượng Phật bằng cẩm  thạch được xem là Quốc bảo Thái Lan. Ăn trưa . Chiều tiếp tục Tham quan  Công Viên Safari World – vườn thú mở tự nhiên lớn nhất châu Á, cùng  chiêm ngưỡng động vật hoang dã Safari World. Xem các màn trình diễn ngộ  nghĩnh, dễ thương của Hải Cẩu (Sea Dogs show) hoặc Cowboy show với những  màn biểu diễn sống động, ly kỳ như quý khách đang ở trong phim trường  Hollywood... Sau đó quý khách tự do mua sắm tại các siêu thị như King  Power / Robinson / Carrefour. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại SD Avenue hotel ***   hoặc tương đương.
*NGÀY 05: BANGKOK – HÀ NỘI ( ĂN SÁNG, ĂN TRƯA )*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn. Trả phòng. Tự do mua sắm và nghỉ ngơi. Ăn trưa, Sau  đó Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Suvarnabumi ,  làm thủ tục xong , quý khách  tự do mua sắm tại khu tổ hợp mua sắm miễn thuế và đáp chuyến bay VN 612  (19h05-20h55  ) về Việt Nam. Máy bay hạ cánh tại sân bay Nội Bài, xe của  Vietmoontravel đón đoàn tại sân bay và đưa khách về điểm hẹn ban đầu.  Chia tay đoàn, mong sớm được gặp lại Qúy khách trong các chuyến đi tới!

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 KHÁCH: TỪ 7.909.000 VNĐ
( ÁP DỤNG CHO KHÁCH LẺ GHÉP ĐOÀN)

**Giá trên bao gồm:*

Vé máy bay khứ hồi HN- BKK/ RTBảo hiểm hang không và bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế Chartis./ Thuế sân bay và phụ phí xăng dầu.Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn 3 sao , 2 người/01 phòng , nếu lẻ sẽ ngủ 03.Các bữa ăn theo chương trìnhPhí tham quan vào cửa 01 lần. / Xe vận chuyển đời mới , máy lạnh.Quà tặng của Vietmoontravel: mũ du lịch , vỏ hộ chiếu .
*Giá trên không bao gồm:*

Ngủ phòng đơn, Điện thoại , giặt là và các chi phí khác ngoài chương trình ,Tiền tip cho lái xe và hdv địa phương là 03$/01 ngày/01 khách.Chi phí charge khi không tham gia các điểm mua sắm của hoàng gia Thái lan.
*Ghi chú:*

Trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi : 20% giá tour người lớn , ngủ chung giường với người lớn.Trẻ em từ 2-11 tuổi: 75% giá tour người lớn và ngủ chung giường với người lớn.Trẻ em từ 12 tuổi trở lên tính giá tour như người lớn.Khi  đến đăng ký tour , quý khách vui lòng mang theo hộ chiếu thời hạn sử  dụng trên 06 tháng tính từ ngày khởi hành. Chương trình có thể thay đổi  thứ tự các điểm tham quan nhưng vẫn đảm bảo đủ.Đoàn từ 16 người lớn trở lên sẽ có hdv suốt tuyến đi cùng từ Việt Nam.
*VIETMOONTRAVEL – MANG ĐẾN NIỀM TIN !*
*Trung tâm Lữ hành Quốc tế Vietmoon Travel*
*106 E5 Nguyên Hồng- Ba Đình- Hà Nội*
*LH: Ms Huệ 0904.930.244
E-mail: hue_travel88@yahoo.com* 

*Web: vietmoon-travel.com*

----------

